# Noobie Intro\service dog question



## Stateless (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi,
I'm 52,live in Alaska,and get a small VA check. I'm going to the PI's in April to give retirement a try. 
I haven't been there so the only info I have is what I read on the web. I'm hoping some of you with first hand knowledge 
will provide some guidance to help me get started.
How do people there feel about dogs? I have a service dog that travels with me is that going to be a problem?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Stateless said:


> Hi,
> I'm 52,live in Alaska,and get a small VA check. I'm going to the PI's in April to give retirement a try.
> I haven't been there so the only info I have is what I read on the web. I'm hoping some of you with first hand knowledge
> will provide some guidance to help me get started.
> How do people there feel about dogs? I have a service dog that travels with me is that going to be a problem?


Hi Stateless,

Best thing would be to read all you can about the Philippines here and on other forums. Make several trips and spend as much time as possible here before ANY move. Do not just move here without spending time first. If you do, you could likely be hurt or killed or at the very least, be sorely disappointed and have to reverse a very costly mistake.
A service dog should not present too much of a problem except entering some businesses that simply may not allow it. Your biggest concern there would be if your dog ever got loose. It would be picked up, maybe sold to someone and almost without doubt be on someones table or served as a snack and a drunken party. Dogs for the most part are not pets here. They are snack food.


Hope that gives a helps and gives a clear picture of the country and as an example gives you and idea what you might expect...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I don't have first hand knowledge but I have never witnessed dogs at the large malls or grocery stores but then again I rarely seen that in the US other than Wal-Mart the province area's have mini mom & pop stores that you basically stand outside and can purchase vegetables and some meats the markets should be okay too! Every small town has an out-door market and the mom & pop stores, the small grocery stores are just that, usually you have troubles just walking by yourself through the narrow shopping isles and the mom & pop stores usually go to these spots to buy their goods so long lines and a struggle, sorry I wish I could give you a much better answer.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Stateless said:


> Hi,
> I'm 52,live in Alaska,and get a small VA check. I'm going to the PI's in April to give retirement a try.
> I haven't been there so the only info I have is what I read on the web. I'm hoping some of you with first hand knowledge
> will provide some guidance to help me get started.
> How do people there feel about dogs? I have a service dog that travels with me is that going to be a problem?


Have you decided on a place to visit? Prices, quality of live and access to western friends and conveniences varies greatly in the Philippines. I had a friend that moved to Baguio with his dog that had major problems. Baguio was called the western capital of the Philippines when the USA was here. It is high elevation and comfortable cool weather. The Filipinos there believe eating dogs help protect from the cold. His dog disappeared, he bought 2 more dogs and one of them disappeared. He had to install a security camera to keep the bad guys away. Friends near me have dogs with no problems.


----------



## richardsinger (Oct 30, 2012)

I've seen dogs in the malls in Batangas and also in Manila. But these are small breed pedigree dogs and the owners carry them around everywhere instead of letting the dog walk by itself. Taking the dog for a walk has a very different meaning here!

Haven't seen service dogs in my area though, larger dogs tend to be kept for protection of property.

Richard


----------



## jereco.alveo (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi Stateless,

There are a lot of Filipinos who are pet owners, dogs most specially. Having your dog with you shouldn't be a problem as that's already a common site here. You'll often see some people here around Metro Manila walking, jogging, shopping with their dogs with them. No wonder a lot of pet salons are being put up. While it's true that dogs have been served at tables here, there's already a law against animal cruelty especially at cities around Metro Manila, Makati, Taguig, and Quezon City to name a few. Besides, if one is ever caught on hurting animals, you'll just be surprised, a picture of it or a news about it might be all over the internet and facebook after a few hours and you might be the subject of Netizens rage. they won't stop until they get you.

I'm not being biased or anything, I'm not an expat, and I'm a filipino, i've lived in the city since I was born... (btw, to the moderators, sorry for registering... i hope you won't ban me or anything, i just want to help...) my point is, i've seen the worse of the Philippines before. and comparing it from before, there has been a lot of improvements. It's finally becoming more like a home now.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

richardsinger said:


> I've seen dogs in the malls in Batangas and also in Manila. But these are small breed pedigree dogs and the owners carry them around everywhere instead of letting the dog walk by itself. Taking the dog for a walk has a very different meaning here!
> 
> Haven't seen service dogs in my area though, larger dogs tend to be kept for protection of property.
> 
> Richard


I think your insight is valuable, I vote you stay!


----------



## jereco.alveo (Mar 10, 2013)

Phil_expat said:


> I think your insight is valuable, I vote you stay!


Thank you!  I really want to help. I might not be able to change most of negative perception about my country, well that's very hard, but maybe here is where I could start.

Btw, if ever you guys need any help regarding property investment, just let me know. I would be glad to assist you. I'm a property investment consultant from Alveo Land Corporation, a subsidiary of Ayala Land.


----------



## jereco.alveo (Mar 10, 2013)

Dogs with their owners walking is a normal sight from where I have stayed and from where I'm currently working, too. You'll see a lot of pets walking around freely with their owners in BGC Taguig and Eastwood City Libis, Makati too. usually there's a free poop bag and poop bin around the corner so owners can clean up after their pets when nature calls.


----------



## Stateless (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for for the good advice,its been a lot of help.
I should have pointed out that I dont need her help 90% of the time so she can stay home.
I was more concerned about how it would affect my renting a place,taxi's,etc
Im still going to give the PI a try but Im not real happy about the "barbeque" hazard.

If you were just moving to the PI's and needed a safe place while you figured things out what city would you start out in?


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Stateless said:


> Thanks to everyone for for the good advice,its been a lot of help.
> I should have pointed out that I dont need her help 90% of the time so she can stay home.
> I was more concerned about how it would affect my renting a place,taxi's,etc
> Im still going to give the PI a try but Im not real happy about the "barbeque" hazard.
> ...


That is a tuff question! If undecided it is best not to be tied down to anyone spot. I stayed in a hotel when I first moved here and got a 50% discount on the “rent”. I got good internet connection and no obligations. This is ideal if traveling a lot! The location should be near an airport and have reasonable access to western items. There are three regions in the Philippines: Luzon, Visayas and Mindanao. Best to avoid Mindanao, at least for now. Makati or Angeles would be my first choice in Luzon. Manila is too crowed and polluted. Makati is expensive but near Manila airport. Angeles is near DMA (Clark) airport. In Visayas I would chose Cebu. Cebu airport is an International hub.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

jereco.alveo said:


> Thank you!  I really want to help. I might not be able to change most of negative perception about my country, well that's very hard, but maybe here is where I could start.
> 
> Btw, if ever you guys need any help regarding property investment, just let me know. I would be glad to assist you. I'm a property investment consultant from Alveo Land Corporation, a subsidiary of Ayala Land.


spam? is it too late to change my vote to boot him?


----------



## jereco.alveo (Mar 10, 2013)

Phil_expat said:


> spam? is it too late to change my vote to boot him?


I understand if you feel that way but I assure u I'm not a spammer. I was just saying in case someone would need help on looking, buying, investing in properties. I'm working as a real estate consultant of Alveo Land. though a lot of you here might be good prospect, I'm not forcing it to anyone, i'm just enjoying giving my insights here.


----------



## jereco.alveo (Mar 10, 2013)

Stateless said:


> Thanks to everyone for for the good advice,its been a lot of help.
> I should have pointed out that I dont need her help 90% of the time so she can stay home.
> I was more concerned about how it would affect my renting a place,taxi's,etc
> Im still going to give the PI a try but Im not real happy about the "barbeque" hazard.
> ...


There are places in manila that are not polluted. Taguig city for one. Location wise, it's near NAIA airport, just a few minutes away from Makati and Bonifacio Global City. There are a lot of condos for rent around there especially in C5. We've got a condo in Diego Silang Village.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Rules are not to sticky here like the US, not even close, you take a walk back in the early 70's as far as rules go, even smoking and drinking way crazy. 

The BBQ hazard is a real one, my family members love their pets in more than one way, not everyone! But unfortunately many are very poor people here and during celebrations it happens, it's against the law but nobody enforces it much, they do at times try to enforce the guys coming by to buy your dog for 100 peso's or about $2, these guys still thrive and $2 is big money here, you might want to add a tag with address and reward will be given if safely returned, dogs sometimes get loose, so dog tag with address, barangay, city, cell phone.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

jereco.alveo said:


> There are places in manila that are not polluted. Taguig city for one. Location wise, it's near NAIA airport, just a few minutes away from Makati and Bonifacio Global City. There are a lot of condos for rent around there especially in C5.


If unsure where you want to settle and plan on exploding I still think renting is a bad idea. I travel all over the Philippines when I first arrived. My stuff was safe in the hotel and I had no contract for cable so was free to move whenever I wanted. Renting you might be required to sign a one year lease. Pay 2 months in advance and another month rent as a deposit. I received a 52% discount on the hotels monthly charge,


----------

